# Helpful videos and a small website about off-grid living



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

I found this site and some of it's videos about off-grid living, homesteading and a number of other topics. Anyone else familiar with this site?

http://www.beyondoffgrid.com/videos/


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I've not heard of them, nor their movie. But the videos (movie clips?) look interesting. And their 'about' section sounds like they're of the same mindset as myself. Thanks for the link, I'll look into it a little more.


----------

